# August 2021 Voting



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for the entries.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. #1 from "A day on the water" by @ronlane






 2. Another World by @K9Kirk 





 3. Tidal Flats at Sunset by @Fred von den Berg 





 4. "Downtown this morning" by @Robshoots 





 5. "Windows Vienna" by @otherprof 





 6. "Timber Lake Water Ski Club" by @TATTRAT 





 7. "Grizzly Locust"  by @BrentC


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 6, 2021)

GL to all and Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 6, 2021)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'll have to come back to this.


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2021)

Voted!   

Great work, everyone.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 7, 2021)

Done.


----------



## ntz (Sep 8, 2021)

it's hard this month ... I would probably not nominate any - which is completely rare, normally I have a hard choice, now I don't see here any obvious candidate ....

mmmm ... did


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)

Great variety and choices.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 11, 2021)

Difficult choice....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 12, 2021)

Close one!


----------



## enezdez (Sep 12, 2021)

voted


----------

